# February and March strategy -  smartbet247.com



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello, today I'm going to present you my live strategy. Good luck and good luck to you. It is similar to martingale,but with much more details. Starting capital . (1000)


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

Leotar 0-2 FK Sarajevo 26min
Over 2,5 goals ht ---- @2,37..
Bet 3,50 (step 1)
---------------------------------------------------
*lose 0-2ht*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

Rentistas 0-0 Deportivo Maldonado 25min
Over 0,5ht ---- @2,30..
Bet: 7... (step 2)
--------------------------------
*0-0 ht lose..*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Vicenza 1-0 Pordenone Seria B Italy 21min
Over 1,5ht -- @2,00 ..
Bet 14...(Step 3)*
----------------------------------
*lose 1-0 ht *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Zalaegerszegi 2-0 Kisvarda corners Hungary 30min
Over 3,5 corners @2,02..
bet .. 28eu (step 4)*
--------------------------------
*Woon 3-1 ht corners 
Bank Now : 1004,20 (+4,20) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Lokomotiva Zagreb 1-4 HNK Gorica corners 28min
Over 7 asian corners @2,075 ... 
Bet 3,50 (step 1) 
--------------------------------
Void -- 2-5ht*


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 26, 2022)

smartbet247com said:


> Hello, today I'm going to present you my live strategy. Good luck and good luck to you. It is similar to martingale,but with much more details. Starting capital . (1000)


What is the difference compared to martingale? Good luck!


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Greurher Furth 0-0 Cologne 27min
Over 0,5ht --@2,05..
Bet 3,50 (step 1) 
-------------------------
Lose 0-0 ht *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Brentford 0-0 Newcastle 22 min 
Over 0,5 ht @2,00 ..
Bet ..7 .. (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Wooon 0-2 ht 
Bank now 1007,70. 
----------------------------
Vibonese 0-1 Messina 38min Italy
Over 1,5 goals ht @5,00..
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*
--------------------------
*Wooon 1-1 ht 
Bank now 2021,70 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 26, 2022)

*Spartak Moscow 0-1 CSKA Moscow 71min
Over 1,5 goals @2,02
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Woon .. 0-2 ft
Bank Now 1025,28 .. 

Vitoria La Ceiba 0-1 CD Vida 23min 
Over 1,5 ht @2,05 ... 
Bet 3,50 (Step 1) ..

ht 0-1 .. Lose .. *


----------



## biobiomarket (Feb 27, 2022)

smartbet247.com
this is your site ?


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Muang Thong Un 0-0 Chiangrai Utd 25min Thailand
Over 0,5 ht @2,07...
Bet : 7 ... (step 2)
-------------------------------------
HT 0-0 Lose ... *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Jagellonia 0-0 Warta Poznan 62min 
Over 0,5 goals @2,02.. 
Bet: 14 ... step (3)

65 min Jagellonia 1-1 Warta Poznan
Woon Bank Now 1029,13 ... *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Radnik Bijeljina 5-2 NK Posusje corners  Bosnia 79min
Over 8,5 corners @2,02..
Bet .. 3,50 .. (step 1)
==============================
FT 5-2 Lose ... *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Vis Pesaro 0-1 Virtus Entella Italy Seria C 19min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,05..
Bet 7.. (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*============================================
Lose .. 0-1 ht 

Metz 0-3 Nantes corners France 31min
Over 4,5 corners @2,20 ..
Bet 14 (step 3)
Lose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Bochum 2-0 RB Leipzig corners Germany 24min
Over 4,5 corners @2,35..
Bet 28.. (step 4)..
===============================================
Lose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Brest 4-5 Lorient corners France 66min
Over 12,5 corners @2,05..
Bet 60 .. (step 5)
=============================================
Lose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ascoli 0-1 Crotone Italy Seria B 74min
Over 1,5 goals @2,10
Bet 120 ..(step 6)
======================================*
*Ascoli 2-1 Crotone Ft *
*Wooon Bank now 1048,63 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Akhmat Grozny 0-0 Ufa Russia 36min
Over 0,5 ht @3,45..
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*====================================*
*HT Akhmat 0-1 UFA .. *
*Woon Bank now 1057,20 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Benfica 1-0 Guimaraes Portugal  32min
Over 1,5 ht @2,20
Bet 3,50 ..(Step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*==================================*
*Benfica 2-0 Guimaraes ht *
*Wooon Bank Now 1061,40 .. 
Leones 0-0 Barranquilla Columbia 31min
Over 0,5 ht @2,60...
Bet 3,50 .. (Step 1)
===========================================*
*Leones 1-0 Barranquilla ht*
*Woon Bank now 1067 . *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Orlando 3-7 Montreal corners 85min USA
Over 11 asian corners @2,30..
Bet 3,50 (step 1)
=======================================
Lose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Heerenven 4-6 Utrecht corners Holland 76min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
Bet 7 (step 2)
================================
Void 12 corners*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*Lyon 0-1 Lille France  64min
Over 2 asian goals @2,00
Bet 7 .. (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*-=-=---------====================
FT 0-1 lose .. 
Zulia 0-0 CD Lara Venezuela 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
Bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*[==================================
HT 0-0 Lose .. 

Santos 2-1 Gremio N Brazil 82min
Over 3,5 goals @2,65..
Bet 28.. (step 4) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 27, 2022)

*=====================================*
*Santos 2-2 Gremio N ft*
*Wooon Bank Now 1088,70.. 

Botafogo SP 1-0 Sao Bernardo SP Corners
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*====================================
Lose 

Independiente Del Valle 3-1 Emelec corners Ecuador 75min
Over 6 asian corners @2,10 .. 
Bet 7.. (step 2) .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*=====================================*
*FT 5-2 corners *
*Wooon Bank Now 1092,9 

Managua 3-3 UNAN Managua goals Nicaragua 55min
Over 7,5 @2,00
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*ft 3-3 loose .. 

Kahramanmarasspor 1-0 Somaspor turkey 73min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05..
Bet 7  (step 2)
======================*
*Ft 1-0 loose  .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*AGF Reserves 2-0 Odense reserves Denmark 23min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05..
bet 14 -- (step 3)
=====================================*
*Woon .. 5-1ht *
*Bank now 1097,10 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Al Jeel 1-2 Jeddah Club  corners Saudi Arabia 18min 
Over 6 asian corners @2,00
Bet 3,50 -- (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*ht -- 2-3 loose *

*El Sharqia 0-2 Ceramica Egypt 35min
Over 3 asian corners @2,02..
Bet 7 (step 2) *
*===========================*
*El Shaqria 1-3 Ceramica ht *
*Wooon bank now 1100,68. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Maccabi Kabilio u19 0-0 Maccabi Yavne u1937min israel
Over 0,5 ht @3,45
bet 3,50 (step 1)
==========================
ht 0-0 .. loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Sabail 3-3 Zira Fc corners Azerbaijan 57min
Over 9,5 corners @2,10..
Bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*=====================*
*FT 4-6 corners .. *
*Wooon Bank Now 1104,88 
Cagliari u19 3-2 Spal u19 Italy 79min
Over 5,5 goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)
==============================*
*Cagliari u19 4-2 Spal u19 91min*
*Woon Bank now 1108,38 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*East Bengal 2-4 Northeast United India conrers 74min
Over 8 asian corners @2,00
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*==========================
Loose .. 

Menemenspor 0-0 Altinordu Turkey 32min
Over 0,5 ht @2,67..
Bet 7 (step 2)
=================================
Ht 0-0 looose  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Carl Zeis Woman 0-1 Bayern Women goals 22min
Over 2,5 goals @2,05..
Bet 14 (step 3)
======================================*
*Ht 1-5 .. *
*Woon Bank Now 1112,58 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Cracovia 5-1 Termalica corners Poland 67min
Over 9,5 corners @2,07..
bet 3,50 (step 1) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*-=-=-------===================
Loose 

Winterthur 0-0 Yverdon Switzerland goals 34min
Over 0,5 goals @3,10..
bet 7 (step 2)
'===============================
ht 0-0 .. loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Vaduz 0-0 Aarau Switzerland goals 13min
Over 1 asian goals @2,00
bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Vaduz 0-2 Aarau 
Wooon Bank now 1116,08. 

Deinze Reserves 3-4 Royal Mouscron reserver Belgium corners 61min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00 
Bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*======================
Looose .. 

Bohemians 1-0 St Patricks goals Ireland 56min
Over 2 asian goals @2,02
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*=======================
Ft 1-0 loose 

Malaga 1-0 Cartagena Spain 87min
Over 1,5  goals @4,00
bet 14 (step 3)*
*=============================
Malaga 1-1 Cartagena 
Wooon Bank now 1147,58  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Club America W 1-0 Mazatlan W corners Mexico 24min
Over 3 asian corners  @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*==================================
Void ...
Deportes Quindio 1-0 Boca de Cali 30min Columbia
Over 2,5 corners @2,30 .. 
Bet 3,50 (step 1)
================================*
*ht 2-0 loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Feb 28, 2022)

*Alvarado 0-0 Agropecuario Argentina goals 22min
Over 0,5 ht @2,25..
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*========================
ht 0-0 loose 
Guatemala W u20 1-1 Haiti W u20 75min 
Over 2,5 goals @2,35..
bet 14 .. (step 3)
======================*
*ft 1-1 .. lose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Universidad de Chile 0-1 O'Higgins Chile 78min
Over 1,5 goals ..
bet 28 (step 4)..
====================
ft 0-1 .. lose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Patriotas 6-2 Indep. Santa Fe Columbia  ht corners
Over 13 asian corners @2,05..
bet 60 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*===============================*
*Patriotas 11 - 5 Indep Santa Fe corners*
*Wooon Bank now 1158,08 .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

After 3 days of hard work and perseverance we pass 15% growth on the bank. We continue with hard work and desire to beat the bookies. If you have a desire to get involved come and join us. Good luck! https://smartbet247.com/live-betting/


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Song Lam 1-1 Binh Dinh Vietnam goals 64min
Over 2,5 @2,02
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*============================
Ft Song Lam 1-2 Binh Dinh
Wooon Bank now 1161,66 

Al Hussein 0-2 Al Sareeh corners Jordan 17min
Over 5 asian corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*================================*
*Ht Al Hussein 3-3 Al Sareeh conrers*
*Wooon Bank now 1165,16 

PSS Sleman 0-0 PSM Makassar indonesia 85min
Over 0,5 goals @4,00..
bet 3,50 (step 1)
=======================
Ft 0-0 loose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*El Gounah 3-4 National Bank of Egypt corner Egypt 26min
Over 9 asian corners ht @2,00
bet 7 (step 2)
=========================
ht 4-4 loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Hapoel Daliyat 1-1 Hapoel Beit Shean Israel 28min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,07..
bet 14 (step 3)
=================================*
*Hapoel Daliyat 1-2 Hapoel Beit *
*Wooon Bank now 1169,71 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Hyderabad 0-4 Jamshedpur corners India 30min
Over 5,5 corners  @2,00..
bet 3,50 (step 1)
========================*
*ht 1-5 ..*
*Wooon Bank now 1173,21 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Ironi Beit 0-3 SC Bnei Yaffo israel 78min
Over 3,5  @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)
=========================
ft 0-3 .. loose .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Uniao de Coimbra 3-0 Alvarenga Portugal corners 27min
Over 5 asian corners @2,00
Bet 7 (step 2)
============================
looose ..  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Novi Pazar 6-3 Radnicki corners Serbia 68min
Over 12 asian corners @2,00
Bet 14 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*=================================*
*Novi Pazar 8-5 Radnicki corners*
*Wooon Bank now 1176,71. 

Dinamo Moscow 0-0 Nizhny goals 24min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*=============================*
*Dinamo Moscow 1-0 Nizhny ht *
*Wooon bank now 1180,21 

U Craiova 1948 0-0 Rapid Bucurest Romania goals 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,25..
bet 3,50 (step 1)
====================
ht 0-0 ... lose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Fc Emmen 1-0 Helmond  Holland corners 25min
Over 3 asian corners @2,02..
Bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*============================*
*Emmen 4-0 Helmond ht corners*
*Wooon bank now 1183,88 

Arka Gdinya 0-2 Rakow corners 23min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,10..
bet 3,50 (step 1)
=========================*
*2-3 ht corners*
*Woon bank now 1187,73 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*Servette 1-0 Young Boys Switzerland goals 65min
Over 2 asian goals @2,02..
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*=======================
ft 1-0 .. loose . 
Middlesbrough 0-0 Tottenham extra time 99min
Over 0,5 goals @2,00.
bet 7 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*-========================*
*Middlesbrough 1-0 Tottenham *
*Wooon bank now 1191,23 

Moto Club 1-1 Chapocoense Brazil 31min
Over 2,5 ht @3,00
bet 3,50 (step1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 1, 2022)

*============================*
*Moto Club 1-2 Chapocoense ht*
*Wooon bank now 1198,23 

Velez 4-0 Cipolleti Argentina 78min
Over 4,5 @2,15 .. 
bet 3,50 (step 1)
=============================*
*Velez 5-0 Cipolleti *
*Wooon bank now 1202,25 .. *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Oaxaca 1-0 Club Celaya Mexico 72min
Over 1,5 @2,07..
bet 3,50 (step 1)
===========================
ft 1-0 loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Atletico Tucuman 1-1 Patronato corners 25min
Over 4 asian corners @2,02
bet 7 (step 2)
================================*
*Tucuman 3-2 Patronato corners ht*
*Bank now 1205,92  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Colon 2-0 Sportivo Penarol conrers argentina 55min
Over 5,5 corners @2,00
bet 3,50 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*=================================*
*Colon 4-2 Sportivo Penarol corners*
*Wooon Bank now 1209,42 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

After another successful day , today we continue with a slight raise in the initial bet. Good luck and , if anyone is interested and wants to win welcome to the website.
https://smartbet247.com/live-betting/ (history)


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Shimizu 0-0 Tokushima Japan 19min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Shimizu 0-1 Tokushima 
Wooon bank now: 1213,42 

Al Karkh 0-0 Al Quwa 26min 
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,60..
bet 4 (step 1)
==============================
Ht 0-0 loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*AE Kifisias 0-0 Rodos Greece 25min 
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,37..
bet 8 (step 2)
=======================*
*Kifisias 0-0 Rodos *
*loose  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Tobol 0-0 Kairat Kazakhstan 25min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 16 (step 3)
============================
Tobol 1-1 Kairat ht 
Wooon bank now 1222,22 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Backa Palanka 0-1 Javor 21min Serbia
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,30 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*=================================
Backa 0-1 Javor loose 

Al Rhustaq 6-8 Dhofar oman corners 71min
Over 16,5 corners @2,07.. 
bet 8 (step 2)]
---------------------------------------------------------------
loose  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Sivasspor 3-4 Fatih Karagumruk Turkey corners 68min
Over 9,5 @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)
===========================
loose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*Sarajevo 1-0 Sloboda Tuzla Bosnia 16min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 2, 2022)

*======================================
ht 1-0 .. loose *

*CS Mioveni 3-2 U Craiova corners Romania 70min
Over 7 asian corners @2,02
bet 70 (step 5)
=========================================
looose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Universitario de Deportes 4-0 Barcelona Guayaquil corners 53min
Over 8,5 corners @2,05..
bet 140 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*=================================
ft 7-0 loose .. 

Shree Kumari 5-6 Naya Basti Nepal 55min
Over 15 asian corners @2,05..
bet 280 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*=================================
Shree Kumari void ..
Ranipokhari 0-0 Khumaltar Nepal  11min
Over 3 asian corners ht @2,05..
bet 280 (step 7)
*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*==================================
loose 

Murdoch Univeristy 2-0 Quins fc 57min
Over 3,5 asian goals @2,05..
bet 600 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Sporting Alexandria 1-1 El Mansoura ht
Over 3 goals asian @2,10 ..
bet 1200 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*LOOOSE 
==================
Slavia Sofia 0-0 Beroe Bulgaria 30min
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00..
bet 1200 (step 9)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*=======================================
Slavia 1-1 Beroe ht 
Wooon -- bank now 1392,22 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Farul Constanta 6-3 FC Botosani 
Over 12,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Farul 8-4 Botosani loose 
==============================
Nova Venecia 0-0 Ferroviario Brazil 23min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*======================*
*Nova Venecia 0-1 Ferroviaria ht *
*Wooon bank now 1396,22 

Retro FC Brasil 3-0 Afogados Brazil 75min
Over 3,5 goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)
==============================*
*Retro 3-0 Afogados ft *
*looose  *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Anderlecht 1-0 Eupen 23min Belgium corners
Over 3,5 corners @2,35..
bet 8 (step 2)
=====================================
Anderlecht Eupen looose *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Tondela 0-0 Mafra portugal 19 min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 16 (step 3)
==============================*
*Tondela 1-0 Mafra ht*
*Wooon .. bank now 1400,22 .*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

*Barnechea 0-0 San Luis corners Chile 18min
Over 2,5 corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 3, 2022)

* ===================
looose 
Fluminense 12-2 Corisabba corners Brazil 82min
Over 15,5 @2,00.
bet 8 (step 2)
*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*===============================
Fluminense loose corners .. 

Managua 1-0 Deportivo Ocotal Nicaragua 65min
Over 2 asian goals @2,05..
bet 16 (step 3)
*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*======================================
Managua 1-1 Dep. Ocotal void ...
Globo 2-1 Internacional corners 59min
Over 7,5 corners 
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*================================
Globo Internacional looose 
Melbourne Victory 4-2 Macarthur corners Australia 51min
Over 11 asian corners @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=============================
Melbourne Victory looose 
Bentleigh Green 7-2 Heidelberg corners australia 71min
Over 11,5 corners @2,02..
bet 70 (step 5)
==================================*
*Bantleigh 8-4 Heidelberg corners*
*Wooon bank now : 1411,97 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*Kafr Qasim 0-0 Hapoel Ramat Gan Israel 18min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,07..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=====================
ht 0-0 loose 
Sektia Nez 5-1 AS Ashdod israel  corners 67min
Over 8,5 corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)
*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*==========================================*
*Sektia Nez 7-2 AS Ashdod corners *
*Wooon bank now 1415,97 .. 
Cartagines u20 0-2 Deportivo Saprissa u20 costa rica 26min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,07..
Bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=================================*
*loose  *
*Darmstadt 0-1 Heidenheim germany 30min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,25..
Bet 8 step 2 *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*==============================
Darmstadt 0-1 Heidenheim lose *
*
Zrinjski Mostar 4-0 Radnik Bijeljina Bosnia 76min
Over 4,5 ft goals @2,00
bet  16 (step 3) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=========================*
*Zrinzjski 4-1 Radnik *
*Woooon bank now 1419,97 .. 

Kapfenberg 5-5 Rapid Wien 2 corners  Austria 80min
Over 11,5 corners @2,02 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=========================
Kapfenberg loose  

Annecy 2-2 Stade Briochin france goals 80min
Over 4,5 @3,10..
Bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*==================================*
*Annecy 2-4 Stade Briochin *
*Wooon .bank now 1432,77 

Huddersfield 2-0 Peterborough  ENGLAND 22min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=========================
loooooose  
Helmond 4-3 FC Eindhoven corners 84min
Over 8asian corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*===================================*
*Helmond 5-5 FC Eindhoven *
*Woooon bank now 1436,77

Inter Milan 2-0 Salernitana 55min Italy
Over 3,5 goals  @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*============================*
*Inter Milan 5-0 Salernitana ft*
*Wooon bank now 1440,77 

General Caballero 0-0 Nacional Asuncion Paraguay 30min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,25 .. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 4, 2022)

*=========================*
*Caballero 0-1 Nac.Asunsion ht *
*Wooon bank now.. 1445,77 

Deportivo Maldonado 0-0 Liverpool Montevideo Uruguay35min
Over 1 asian corners ht @2,025
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*]=======================*
*Dep Maldonado looose .. *
*
Tristan Suarez 1-1 Alvarado Argentina 21min
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*====================================*
*Tristan 2-3 Alvarado corners ht*
*Wooon bank now 1449,77

Baracas 3-2 Aldosivi Argentina 72min corners
Over 7,5 corners @2,07 .. 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=================================
Baracas looose  

Viktoria Berlin u19 0-0 Hallescher u19 Germany goals 16min
Over 1 asian goals @2,10..
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*==============================
Viktoria Berlin u19 1-0 Hallescher u19 void .. 

Altinordu 1-0 Erzurum BB goals Turkey 76min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*===============================
Altinordu 1-0 Erzurum looose 

Schalke 04 1-2 Hansa Rostock corners Germany 30min
Over 5 asian corners @2,07..
bet 16 (step3 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*========================================*
*Schalke Hansa looose  *
*
Rudar Prijedor 1-0 Leotar goals Bosnia 74min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 32 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=================================*
*Rudar 1-2 Leotar *
*Woooon bank now 1453,77 

Leicester 4-8 Leeds corners 
Over 14,5 corners @2,00
Bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=================================*
*Leicester 5-10  Leeds corners *
*Wooon bank now 1457,77 

Stoke City 0-0 Blackpool England corners 13min
Over 3 asian ht corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*===================================
Stoke Blackpool loose 

Wolfsburg 5- 6Union Berlin Germany corners 62min
Over 14,5 @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=================================*
*Wolfsburg 6-10 Union Berlin*
*Wooon bank now 1461,77..

Reading 0-1 Milwall goals england 71min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00.
bet 4 (step   1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=======================================
Reading 0-1 Milwall loose 

Catania 0-0 Monterosi 24min goals Italy
Over 0,5 ht @2,20
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*========================================*
*Catania 1-0 Monterosi *
*Woooon bank now 1467,37 ..  

Stuttgart 4-0 Monchengladbach corners 56min
Over 8 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*=============================================*
*Stuttgart Monchengladbach .. loose 
*
*Lierse 0-0 Lommel belgium corners 13min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,02
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*Lierse Lommel loose..

Nurnberg 1-1 Hamburg germany 61min
Over 3 asian goals @2,00
bet 16 (step3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*====================================
Nurnberg 2-1 Hamburg void ... 

Nice 0-0 PSG 77min france
Over 0,5 goals @2,30
bet 16 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*================================*
*Nice 1-0 PSG *
*Wooon bank now 1476,17 

Sporting Kansas 0-0  Houston Dinamo 51min
Over 1 asian goals @2,00
bet 4 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 5, 2022)

*==========================
Sporting Kansas void 

LDU Quito 1-2 Univ.Catolica corners 35min
Over 4asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=======================================
Ldu Quito void 

Cesar Valejo 0-0 Sport Boys Peru  goals 33min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,37 
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=====================================*
*Cesar Valejo 1-0 Sport Boys*
*Wooon bank now 1481,67.. 

Everton de Vina 5-4 Curico Unido corners Chile 85min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*===========================*
*Everton Curico *
*Woooon bank now 1485,67.. 

Charlotte 0-2 LA Galaxy USA corners 31min
Over 3,5 corners @2,05..
bet 4 (step 1 )*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*===================================
Charlotte 0-5 La Galaxy ht corners *
*Woooon bank now 1489,87.. *
*
PSM Makassar 0-1 PSIS Semarang 24min indonesia
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,37..
bet 4 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*===============================
PSM Makassar 1-1 PSIS Semarang
Wooon bank now 1495,37.. 

Kairat 0-1 Aktobe Kazakhstan corners 18min
Over 3,5 corners @2,10..
bet 4 (step1) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=============================
Kairat Aktobe 
Wooon bank now 1499,77 

Bordeaux u19 1-0 Vertou u19 france 77min
Over 1,5 goals @2,30
bet 4 (step 1)..*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*==========================================
Bordeaux looose ... 

Feirense 7-2 Leixoes corners Portugal 61min
Over 13 asian corners @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=============================*
*Feirense 10-4 Leixoes .. *
*Wooon bank now 1503,77..*

We are raising the initial pledge once we have covered 50% of the target, if interested please visit our website. We prepare induvidual strategies and help. Good luck !





						Live Betting (26.02-11.03) – smartbet247
					






					smartbet247.com


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

G*enoa 5-1 Empoli Italy  corners
Over 8 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*================================
Genoa 7-2 Empoli 
Woooon bank now 1508,77

Spartak Subotica 0-0 Partizan Belgrad serbia 32min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=========================================
Subotica Partizan looose 

Lugano 0-1 Basel 35min Switzerland 
Over 1,5 ht goals @3,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*==================================
Lugano Basel .. loose

HNK Gorica 1-0 Dragovoljac Croatia 25min
Over 1,5ht goals @2,02..
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*================================
HNK Gorica looose .. 

Crvena Zvezda 2-0 Novi Pazar corners Serbia 32min
Over 3,5 @2,30 ..
bet 40 (step 4) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*==============================
Crvena Zvezda looose .. 

Zilina 1-1 Slovan Bratislava corners 24min
Over 4,5 corners @2,02..
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*====================================
Zilina 2-1 Slovan looose 

Man City 1-0 Man Utd corners 36min
Over 2 asian corners @2,02 
bet 200 (step 6) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=============================
 Man City 3-2 Man Utd corners
Wooon bank now 1538,77 
 Cartagena 0-0 Eibar 13min
 Over 2 asian goals ft @2,00
 bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=======================================
Cartagena 4-1 Eibar
Wooon bank now 1543,77 

O'Higgins 9-2 Audax Italiano corners Chile 68min
Over 14 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 6, 2022)

*=====================================
O'Higgins looose 

Bragantino 0-0 Botafogo corners 23min
Over 2,5 corners ht @2,15 ..
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=======================================
Bragantino 5-0 Botafogo 
Wooon bank now 1550,27..

Cobresal 3-1 Univ.Catolica Chile 75min
Over 4,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=============================
Cobresal looose 

Velez 3-4 Estudiantes Argentina corners 66min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*============================
Velez void..

Muktijodha 0-0 Rahmatgonj Banglades 
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 8 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=====================================
Muktijodha looose 

Kayserispor u19 1-1 Alanyaspor u19 76min
Over 2,5 @2,02.. 
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*===============================
Kayserispor u19 looose 

Radnicki 0-0 Metalac Serbia goals 19min
Over 0,5ht goals @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=========================
Radnicki loose 

Bhayangkara 2-0 PSS Sleman corners .. Indonesia 31min
Over 3,5 corners ht @2,00
bet  100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*==========================
Bhayangkara looose .. 

Mansfield u23 1-0 Leeds u23 england 67min
Over 2 asian goals @2,02..
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*================================
Mansfeild void...

NK Radomije 0-0 NK Celjie Slovenia goals 77min
Over 0,5 goals @2,10.. 
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=======================
Radomije loose 

Botev Vratsa 1-1 Ludogorets Bulgaria 29min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,05..
bet 400 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=========================
Botev Vratsa looose 

Leixoes u23 2-1 Benfica u23 corners Portugal 56min
Over 7 asian corners @2,05..
bet 800 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*Leixoes .. lose
Botosani 1-0 Arges Romania 72min goals
Over 1,5 ft goals @3,05.. 
bet 800 (step 8)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*================================
Botosani 1-2 Arges ft 
Wooon bank now 1675,27 

Austria Lustenau 0-0 Floridsdorfer Austria  10min
Over 1 asian goals @2,15 .. 
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*===============================
Austria Listenau void ..

Podbeskidzie 3-1 Skra Poland corners
Over 7,5 corners @2,07  
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=====================================
Podbeskidzie 9-2 Skra corners
Wooon bank now 1680,64.. 

Genk Reserves 1-0 Anderlecht reserves Belgium 30min
Over 1,5ht goals @2,00
Bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*===============================
Genk reserves looose  

El Zamalek 2-3 El Gounah corners Egypt 67min
Over 7,5 corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*===============================
El Zamalek 
Wooon bank now 1685,64

Toulouse 0-0 Dunkerque 31min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,30
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=================================
Toulouse 1-0 Dunkerque ht
Woooon bank now 1692,14

Athletic Bilbao 0-0 Levante 62min Spain 
Over 1 asian goals @2,10 ..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*======================
Athletic Bilbao 3-1 Levante ft
Wooon bank now 1697,64 .. 

Arsenal de Sarandi 1-1 Lanus corners Argentina
over 5,5 corners ht @2,05 .. 
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 7, 2022)

*=========================
Arsenal de Sarandi 7-1 Lanus corners
Wooon .. bank now 1702,89 

Estrela de Norte 0-0 Volta Redonda Brazil 19min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,05
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Estrela de Norte 0-1 Nova venecia ht
Wooon bank now 1708,01 

===================================
Deportivo Binacional 2-2 Tarma Peru corners 23min
Over 6 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Deportivo Binacional 4-3 corners 
Wooon bank now 1713,01.. 
=========================================

Kenkre 0-3 Punjab India corners 27min
Over 5 asian corners @2,07..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Kenkre 0-5 void ... corners
=========================================
Maccabi Shaaraim 0-0 MS Ironi israel goals 21min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,10
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Maccabi 0-1 MS Ironi 
Wooon bank now : 1718,51 .. 
=====================================
SC Lisen 0-1 Vyskov corners Czech Republic 18min
Over 4 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Lisen 5-2 Vyskov corners
Wooon bank now 1723,51 
=======================================
Al Wahda 1-1 Shabab Al corners UAE 
Over 3,5 corners @2,20 ..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Al Wahda looose 
===============================
Bahla 0-0 Al Rustaq goals Oman  82min
Over 0,5 goals ft @3,40
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Bahla 0-1 Al Rustaq
Woooon bank now 1742,51..  
================================
Al Sadd 1-0 Al Rayyan goals Qatar  33min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,02..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Al Sadd 1-0 ht ... loose 
=====================================
Verona u19 4-2 Inter u19 corners 63min
Over 9,5 corners @2,05...
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Verona u19 looose 
=================================
Al Tadamon 1-2 Al Qadsia goals Kuwait 79min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Al Tadamon 1-3 Al Qadsia ft*
*Wooon bank now 1747,51..  *
*==================================
Saburtalo Tbilisi 0-0 Torpedo Tbilisi Gruzia --  21min
Over 0,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Saburtalo 2-0 Torpedo 
Wooon bank now 1752,51  
===========================
Lemense 0-1 Oeste brazil goals 21min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,25..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Lemense 0-1 Oeste ht looose.. 
==================================
Maccabi Ashdod 0-1 Maccabi Herzliya Israel goals
Over 1,5ht goals @2,37
bet 10 (step 2) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Maccabi Ashdod 0-3 Maccabi Herzliya
Wooon bank now 1761,26.. 
=============================================
Ipswich 0-0 Lincoln England 22min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Ipswich 2-0 Lincoln 
Wooon bank now 1766,26
================================
Aguilas Doradas 1-1 Envigado columbia goals
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 8, 2022)

*Aguilas looose 
==============================
Atletico Nacional 5-0 Veraguas Panama corners 27min
Over 7 asian corners @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Atletico Nacional 8-2 ht corners
Wooon bank now 1771,26..  
=====================================

Canada Wu20 4-1 Panama W U20 corners 55min
Over 8,5 corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Canada u 20 w looose  
=============================
America MG 2-0 Barcelona Guaqily copa libertadores 23min corners
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,15 .. 
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*America MG
Wooon bank now 1777,76 
============================= =====
Samut Prakan 0-0 BG Pathum thailand goals 30min 
Over 0,5 goals ht @3,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Samut 0-1 BG Pathum 
Woooon bank now 1787,76.. 
==================================
Atalanta u19 1-0 Napoli u19 Italy goals 79min
Over 1,5 goals ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Atalanta u19 1-0 ft looose 
===============================
Port 1-2 Chiangrai corners thailand 24min
Over 5,5 corners ht @2,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Port 2-2 corners looose  
==========================
Ghazl El 0-0 Future SC Egypt .. goals 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,25..
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Ghazl EL loose  
============================
Brindisi 0-0 Nocerina Italy goals 20min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Brindisi loose  ..
===========================
NK Celje 0-0 Domjale Slovenia goals 23min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,15..
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*NK Celje 1-0 Domjale ht 
Wooon bank now 1827,76.. 
===================================
RC Relizane 3-7 Saoura Algeria corners 62min
Over 13,5 corners ft @2,00
bet 5 (step 1) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*RC Belizane looose  
====================================
Talinna Legion 0-0 Paide Estonia goals 34min
Over 0,5 goals ht @2,07 .. 
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Talinna Legion loose  
===========================
Murense 0-2 Murcadal goals Spain 23min
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,25
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Murense 0-2 Murcadal loose  
==================================
Bologna u19 1-0 Juventus u19 goals
Over 2 asian goals @2,05..
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Bologna u19 looose  
===========================
Porto 0-1 Lyon League Europa 63min
Over 2 asian goals @2,08..
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Porto 0-1 Lyon looose .. 
==========================
Globo 1-2 Potiguar Brazil corners 84min
Over 4 asian corners @2,05
bet 200 (step 6) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Globo 1-3 Potiguar .. void 
=============================
Real Madrid 0-0 PSG corners UCL
Over 4,5 corners ht @2,15..
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Real Madrid looose  
==============================
Viveiro 3-1 Choco spain tercera goals 74min
Over 4,5 goals @2,05..
bet 400 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Viveiro 3-2 Choco .. 
Wooon bank now 1872,76... 
==================================
Hartlepool 2-2 Rotherham england 75min
Over 4,5 goals @2,02..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Hartlepool 2-2 Rotherham loose .. 
==================================
Magallanes 4-3 Univ.de Concepcion corners Chile 84min
Over 8asian corners @2,05..
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 9, 2022)

*Magallanes 6-3 Univ Concepcion 
Wooon bank now  1878,26... 
=====================================
Atletico Cali 0-1 Real Santander Columbia corners 23min
Over 3 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Atletico Cali ... void ..
===========================
River Plate 1-0 Deportivo laferrere Argentina corners 13min
Over 5 asian corners @2,02..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*River Plate .. loose .. 
================================
Deportivo Pereira 2-0 Once Caldas Columbia corners 21min
Over 4,5 corners @2,00..
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Deportivo Pereira looose  ..
==============================
Woongarrah 0-0 Belrose Australia .. goals 20min
Over 1 asian goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Woongarrah void ...
================================
Union Santa Fe reserves 0-1 Banfield reserves Argentina goals 17min
Over 1,5 goals ht @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Union Santa Fe reserves loose  ..
=======================================
Sporting Club Beirut 0-0 Tripoli 35min Lebanon goals
Over 0,5 ht goals @3,45.. 
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Beirut 0-0 Tripoli looose ..  
==================================
KF Drita 0-1 KF Gjilani Kosovo goals 53min
Over 2 asian goals @2,05..
bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Drita 1-1 Gjilani void ... 
=================================
Al Duhail 0-0 Al Ahli Doha corners Qatar 16min
Over 3 asian corners @2,07 .. 
bet 100 (step 5) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Al Duhail .. void .. 
=======================
Persija Jakarta 1-3 Borneo corners Indonesia  63min
Over 7 asian corners @2,05..
bet 100 (step 5) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Persija Jakarta .. void .. 
===========================
Aluminiji 6-1 Maribor corners Slovenia 70min
Over 9,5 corners @2,05..
bet 100 (step 5) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Aluminiji loose  
========================
Al Fateh 3-0 Abha Saudi Arabia corners 24min
Over 5asian corners @2,05..
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Аl Fateh void ... 
========================
Torino u19 1-0 Sassuolo u19 goals 74min
Over 1,5 goals @2,05..
bet 200 (step 6)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Torino u19 1-0 ft looose  
===========================
NS Mura 1-1 Olimpija Lubljana  23min Slovenia 
Over 2,5 ht goals @2,07
bet 400 (step 7)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*NS Mura 2-2 Lubljana ht
Wooon bank now 1933,26..  
====================================
Al Moqawloon 8-3 Telecom egypt .. corners 57min
Over 15 asian corners @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Al Moqawloon lose ..  
=============================
Vitesse 0-0 Roma CL .. goals 34min
Over 0,5 ht goals @3,30
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Vitesse 0-1 Roma ht .. 
Wooon bank now 1951,26 ..  
=======================================
Partizan 3-5 Feyenoord CL corners .. 47min
Over 13,5corners @2,02
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Partizan loose  ...
======================
Marseille 3-0 Basel corners CL .. 31min
Over 4,5 corners @2,05
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Marseille looose  
======================
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea goals  England 75min
Over 3,5 goals @2,01..
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Norwich 1-3 Chelsea .. ft 
Wooon bank now 1956,46..  
===============================
Leicester 1-0 Rennes CL .. goals 73min
Over 1,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Leicester 2-0 Rennes ft 
Wooon bank now 1961,46..  
=================================
Cortulua 1-1 Union Magdalena goals Columbia 73min
Over 2,5 goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 10, 2022)

*Cortulua lose ...  
=================================
Union Espanola 1-2 Antofogasta goals 78min
Over 3,5 goals ft @2,25 .. 
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Union Espanola loose ..  ..
==================================
Pouso Alegre 0-0 Coritiba goals .. Brazil 25min
Over 0,5 ht goals @2,25..
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Pouso Alegre loose  ..
============================
Jorge 3-0 Guabira goals Copa Libertadores 61min
Over 4 asian goals @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Jorge void ... 
==============================================
Beitar Ramat 0-1 Hakoah Amidar Israel goals  29min
Over 1,5 ht goals @2,07..
bet 40 (step 4) *


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Beitar Ramat 1-1 Hakoah Amidar
Wooon bank now 1969,46  .. 
======================================
Vissel Kobe 0-1 Kashima Antlers Japan goals
Over 2,5 goals ft @2,42 .. 
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Vissel Kobe 0-2 .. loose  
==============================
Roundglass 2-3 Aizawi india .. goals 61min
Over 6 asian goals @2,02
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Rounglass 4-3 Aizawi ..ft
Wooon bank now 1974,71..  
=====================================
Hougang 0-1 Geylang Singapore .. goals 63min
Over 2 asian goals @2,00
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Hougang 3-2 Geylang ... 
Wooon bank now 1979,71.. 
=======================================
Rossario Central 1-0 Barracas reserves .. Argentina 80min
Over 1,5 goals @2,10
bet 5 (step 1) 

Rosario Central 1-2 Barracas reserves 
Wooon bank now 1985,21.. 
==========================================
Al Urooba 1-1 Al Jazira corners UAE .. 18min
Over 5 asian corners ht @2,02..
bet 5 (step 1)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Al Urooba .. lose  .
================================
Al Nasr Cairo 1-1 El Entag .. Egypt ..81min
Over 2,5 goals ft @3,00
bet 10 (step 2)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Al Nassr Cairo .. loose  
===============================
Jamshedpur 4-2 Kerala Blaster .. corners India 57min
Over 10 asian corners @2,00
bet 20 (step 3)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Jamshedpur .. loose  
=================================
Famalicao u23 0-1 Belenenses u23 goals 57min
Over 2,5 goals @2,00
bet 40 (step 4)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 11, 2022)

*Famalicao u23 .. loose .  
=============================
Al Feiha 7-2 Al Batin Saudi Arabia corners 54min
Over 13,5 corners @2,05
Bet 100 (step 5)*


----------



## smartbet247com (Mar 12, 2022)

*Al Feiha 11-3 Al Batin corners*
*Wooon bank now 2015, 21 .*
*===========================================
Successfully completed cycle. Whoever has the desire and ambition let him come , we prepare strategies and ways indvidually according to the possibilities of the client. www.smartbet247.com*


----------

